# Another Fridge On Gas Problem



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I read the recent post about the fridge not working on gas. It sounds like I have the same problem. However, while looking at it, I don't see a thermocoupler that is accessible. It appears there is a valve with a solenoid prior to the combustion chamber and then a thermocoupler that is inside the chamber.

When the fridge is turned on, I hear a relay or something clicking on the circuit board. Then I hear it attempt to light. Nothing happens though. I get a wiff of gas periodically, so I'm pretty sure the lines are purged.

Any other ideas? I am currently dry camped and I am blocked in so there is no way I can take it to the dealership.

Thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

the board could be toast, call your dealer and see if they can walk you through some tests over the phone and if so order the part for you. These things aren't cheap so I don't know if they will let you replace it yourself.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well when it comes to gas and electric best to let the pros do it.
That way if something goes wrong there is a paper trail.
Just my 2cents.

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just for the heck of it -- when my stove has trouble lightining i will turn on all three stove tops and let them run for about a minute to purge the syetm real well .. and then light the fridge ...

the fridge should cycle through on gas -- try to light for 5 secs.... wait about 45 ... try again... wait ... try again .. i think it should make three attempts... then you check light should come on ....


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine won't light period unless I run it on a/c power first. Once I get it started on a/c it will work for weeks on gas with no problem.







Dealer says it doesn't make sense but it's my second trailer that does it.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our PDI-guy told us to run the burners on the stovetop first before turning on any other gas appliance. It takes a while to get those burners going when the trailer has been dormant for a while, so I'm pretty sure the fridge wouldn't light right off. After doing this, we've never had the fridge not fire right up. Also, the PDI-guy told me he'd break my fingers if I monkeyed around behind the fridge.







He said that's the one area best left to the pros.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I got my fridge working last night. I got in touch with one of those mobile repairmen and he told me how to bypass the system just to get it working.

I broke down the system in the back and did some poking around in there. I'm pretty sure the problem was that the igniter was not sparking. No sparkie, no lighty..... Anyways, I got the pilot lit and the fridge was supercold this morning.

I want to compliment Andy of Andy's RV Service for his excellent on-phone help and willingness to help me out on a Sunday evening.

Later!


----------

